# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Pasting mixed text and graphics from an iOS device. A tip of the hat to AndyNap

## JEK

Andy has educated me on an unknown (to me) feature in Advanced editing. 

After copying your desired text click the little icon with the MS Word icon on it -- just left of the Font pull down. From there paste your clipped source into the box that appears and you will get this:

*exhibit a -- formatting and graphics*

*Apple sells out of initial iPhone 5s supply in under 2 days, shipments pushed to October*

By AppleInsider Staff
Less than two days after Apple began its worldwide rollout of the iPhone 5s, the company's Online Apple Stores in each of the 11 countries participating in the phone's launch are showing stock outs until October.






 If one merely pastes into the normal text box one gets 

*exhibit b -- no formatting or graphics

*Apple sells out of initial iPhone 5s supply in under 2 days, shipments pushed to October


By AppleInsider Staff
Less than two days after Apple began its worldwide rollout of the iPhone 5s, the company's Online Apple Stores in each of the 11 countries participating in the phone's launch are showing stock outs until October.





*ANDY IS AWESOME*!

----------


## JEK

Looks like this

----------

